# Mallards



## Crickett (Jul 26, 2009)

Took these a while back. I can't remember if I've already posted them or not. I figured out how to add a frame in PSE7 & wanted to show y'all.  How'd I do?


----------



## Browtine (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice shots. The frames look nice, too. Nice work Christy.


----------



## quinn (Jul 26, 2009)

Those did turn out good.I don't think I've seen the mallards either.


----------



## JasonF (Jul 26, 2009)

The shots are awesome and the frames are well chosen and fit really well! 
Nice work all around!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 26, 2009)

The first one is my favorite. I'm thinking about adding it to the homepage of my website. Replacing the goose picture w/ it. Those of you that have seen my website what do y'all think?


----------



## Browtine (Jul 26, 2009)

Crickett said:


> The first one is my favorite. I'm thinking about adding it to the homepage of my website. Replacing the goose picture w/ it. Those of you that have seen my website what do y'all think?



I say go for it. I like this one better than the goose shot that's there now.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jul 27, 2009)

I think they're bueatiful, good choice on the frames and great shots!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank y'all. 


I have changed the picture on my website. Y'all let me know watch ya think. I didn't have enough space to keep the frame but I think it still turned out great.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Crickett, that picture fits your web page perfectly.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Hey Crickett, that picture fits your web page perfectly.



Thank you Smokey.

BTW I'm still waitin' to see those pictures of Brandy(RIP). What's takin' you so long?


----------



## Smokey (Jul 27, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Thank you Smokey.
> 
> BTW I'm still waitin' to see those pictures of Brandy(RIP). What's takin' you so long?




I forgot all about them.....I've been so distraught over the stompin' your thread has put on mine....

I'll get them scanned and posted but will be later in the week....might need another reminder


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2009)

Smokey said:


> I forgot all about them.....I've been so distraught over the stompin' your thread has put on mine....
> 
> I'll get them scanned and posted but will be later in the week....might need another reminder



I will try to remind you again. I have a busy week ahead of me w/ 2 orders to fill & getting my daughter ready for school to start next week. 


I will TRY not to rub it in anymore. I don't want to cause you any more stress.


----------



## devolve (Jul 27, 2009)

very nice. i need 2 add frames to mine one day.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 27, 2009)

The duck pic is a winner on your site.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2009)

devolve said:


> very nice. i need 2 add frames to mine one day.



I just now figured out how to add them to mine. I probably still want add them to every picture just the ones that really deserve it.



Browtine said:


> The duck pic is a winner on your site.



Thanks!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 27, 2009)

Crickett said:


> I just now figures out how to add them to mine. I probably still want add them to every picture just the ones that really deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yer welcome.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 27, 2009)

beautiful work Crickett - awesome ducks!


----------



## Crawfish (Jul 27, 2009)

Great color in the first one!  Good job!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 27, 2009)

Frames set em off nicely.  Great job.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jul 27, 2009)

wvdawg said:


> beautiful work Crickett - awesome ducks!





Crawfish said:


> Great color in the first one!  Good job!





Hoss said:


> Frames set em off nicely.  Great job.
> 
> Hoss




Thank y'all!


----------



## leo (Jul 28, 2009)

mighty pretty pics, thanks for posting them


----------

